

Tech entrepreneurs revive communal living - cft
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Tech-entrepreneurs-revive-communal-living-4988388.php#photo-5472398

======
cft
When I submitted this, I titled it "hacker communes popping up in San
Francisco houses". Then the title was edited. What are the rules of editing
the submission titles and who does this meta-editing? I think this editing
discourages quality submissions.

~~~
jxf
My understanding is that, generally, the moderators prefer article submissions
to have titles identical to the articles themselves (presumably to avoid
linkbait titles on the HN side).

~~~
yummyfajitas
Not necessarily. An article of mine ("Don't use Hadoop - your data isn't that
big") was changed by moderators to be less ranty ("Don't use Hadoop _when_
your data isn't that big").

------
yapcguy
> "We have a vision to raise our families together."

Seriously, how naive, have they ever heard a newborn crying non-stop or a
toddler going off on a tantrum? Might disturb the karma a bit!

There really is nothing new here, ask any impoverished artist living in a
plasterboard cubicle in a warehouse with ten others, it's just a different
group of people with common interests choosing to live together.

Having room-mates does not make a "commune".

A "do-ocracy" is simply figuring out how to live together

Working at a tech firm or using the Internet all day does not make one a
"hacker".

Having been in one of the bigger places before, and seen the state of the
communal areas (washroom), the paper-thin walls, the constant coming and going
of strangers, I would advise only the young, sociable and tolerant to live
there.

~~~
toomuchtodo
It's also a bit different when you have $130 million of wealth in your pocket.
You're there by choice, not because you have no other choice.

~~~
yapcguy
Perhaps they have $130 million but they're lonely.

They have nothing in common with most people their age, who must make
decisions with monetary constraints, and can't fly off to Goa at the drop of
hat. So they surround themselves with young folk to stay human and connected.

They probably also know they got lucky - they won the start-up lottery. They
may have a deep desire to validate themselves, to prove they deserved their
fortune, so they surround themselves with young entrepreneurs full of great
ideas, as part of a new-found mission.

